# Supplementing fat?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I developed my own mix of a supplement I give to pregnant/nursing moms, underweight mice, growing babies, breeders, etc, anyone who needs/wants a treat. It is a couple scoops of peanut butter, a couple spoonfuls of powdered KMR, a couple spoonfuls of honey, a fistful of powdered lab block, a small handful of bird seed, and enough water to get the right consistency. I thought this was a good, high protein, high energy food for them. And then I actually went through and figured out the real percentages of stuff. It turned out to be 10% protein, and 20% fat. But they love it, and they do really well on it.

They normally get lab blocks, which are 18% protein and 5% fat. So I'm wondering if the high fat content is good for them. It isn't a constant diet, and it's only for those that need extra calories for what ever reason. Have you ever given your mice a fatty supplement like this? What can I do to raise the protein content? The dog food we have is only about 20% protein, but what about cat food? That's about 30% protein. Eggs and chicken are too expensive for me to use, and the mice haven't liked them when I did offer them those.

I'm interested in anything you have to say! Advice and warnings appreciated!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
I feed mealworms as a protein supplement to the normal food and my mice love them.
I think your special mix is fine but I woud use Dextrose instead of honey.With too much honey it could be possible to cause a diarrhea.
As a special treatment you can also use NutriCal Paste.Most of the mice love it and its a special reconvalescence food for dogs.

Pia


----------

